# your theme song



## chicken legs (Jan 14, 2009)

I was just watching "I'm gonna git you sucka" and it made me have some really deep thoughts...really.

What I want to know is what song best represents you and post the lyrics if you can find it.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 14, 2009)

no matter what mood i am in, when this song comes on ..i cant help but sing to it (while no one is around)

Its by Lykke Li and its called Little Bit:
and if you just feel like watching the video instead of reading the lyrics

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/lykke+li/video/x3c7ek_lykke-li-little-bit_music

hands down
i'm too proud for love
but with eyes shut
it's you i'm thinking of
but how we move from A to B?
it can't be up to me
'cause you don't know
eye to eye
thigh to thigh
i let go

i think i'm..

a little bit, a little bit
a little bit in love with you
but only if you're
a little but, a little bit, a little bit
in lo-lo-lo-lo-love with me
oh

ooo-ooo...

and for you i keep my legs apart
and forget about my tainted heart
and i will never ever be the first
to say it 
but still I, 
yes you know I..I..I..
i would do it, 
push a button
pull a trigger, 
climb a mountain
jump off a cliff, 
'cause you know baby
i love you love you a little bit
i would do it, i would say it
i would mean it, we could do it
it was you and i and if only i..

i think i'm
a little bit, a little bit
a little bit in love with you
but only if you're
a little but, a little bit, little bit
in lo-lo-lo-lo-love with me

come here, stay with me
stroke me by the hair
'cause i would give anything, anything
to have you as my man (2X)

a little bit, a little bit
a little bit in love with you
but only if you're
a little but, a little bit, little bit
in lo-lo-lo-lo-love with me


----------



## Sugar (Jan 14, 2009)

Excellent thread! 

Back Home Again by John Denver

There's a storm across the valley clouds are rollin' in
the afternoon is heavy on your shoulders.
There's a truck out on the four lane a mile or more away
the whinin' of his wheels just makes it colder.

He's an hour away from ridin' on your prayers up in the sky
and ten days on the road are barely gone.
There's a fire softly burning; supper's on the stove
but it's the light in your eyes that makes him warm.

Hey, it's good to be back home again
Sometimes this old farm feels like a long lost friend
Yes, 'n, hey it's good to be back home again

After all the news to tell him: how's you spend your time?
And what's the latest thing the neighbors say
and your mother called last friday; "Sunshine" made her cry
and you felt the baby move just yesterday.

Hey, it's good to be back home again
Sometimes this old farm feels like a long lost friend
Yes, 'n, hey it's good to be back home again

And oh, the time that I can lay this tired old body down
and feel your fingers feather soft up-on me
the kisses that I live for, the love that lights my way
the happiness that livin' with you brings me.

It's the sweetest thing I know of, just spending time with you
it's the little things that make a house a home.
Like a fire softly burning and supper on the stove.
And the light in your eyes that makes me warm

Hey, it's good to be back home again
Sometimes this old farm feels like a long lost friend
Yes, 'n, hey it's good to be back home again


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 14, 2009)

Iggy & The Stooges - Search & Destroy


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 14, 2009)

"I've Been Tired" by the Pixies

She's a real left-winger 'cause she been down south
And held peasants in her arms, she said
"I could tell you stories that could make you cry. What about you?"
I said, "Me too. I could tell you a story that would make you cry."
And she sighed, "Ahh."

I said, "I want to be a singer like Lou Reed."
"I like Lou Reed," she said, sticking her tongue in my ear.
"Let's go, let's sit, let's talk, politics goes so good with beer.
"And while we're at it, baby, why don't you tell me one of your
biggest fears?"
I said, "Losing my penis to a whore with disease."
"Just kidding," I said. "Losing my life to a whore with disease."
She said, "Excuse me, please?"
I said, "Losing my life to a horrible disease."
She said, "Please."
Well, I'm a humble guy with healthy desire
Don't give me no shit because

I've been tired, I've been tired, I've been tired
I've been tired, I've been tired, I've been tired

I told the tale of a girl but I call her a woman
She's a little bit older than me
Strong legs, strong face, voice like milk, breasts like a cluster of
grapes
I can't escape her ways she raise me

She make me feel like Solomon
Beware your babies even if you have no one
And while we're at it baby, why don't you tell me one of your biggest
fears?
You don't want to sleep after setting my loins on fire
Well, that's okay because

I've been tired, I've been tired, I've been tired
I've been tired, I've been tired, I've been tired
I've been tired, I've been tired, I've been tired
I've been tired, I've been tired, I've been tired
I've been tired, I've been tired, I've been tired
T-I-R-E-D spells it, spells it, spells it, spells it


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 14, 2009)

he he i have been looking for your songs on dailymotion.com my youtube is taking forever to load...argh..


----------



## Buffie (Jan 14, 2009)

Ohhh! Fun thread! Theme songs... brilliant.

Mine would probably be "Lust for Life" by Iggy Pop.

Here's a YouTube of a modern version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCwl0jhmyyY


Here comes johnny yen again
With the liquor and drugs
And the flesh machine
Hes gonna do another strip tease.
Hey man, whered ya get that lotion? 
Ive been hurting since Ive bought the gimmick
About something called love
Yeah, something called love.
Well, thats like hypnotizing chickens.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in the ear before.
I have a lust for life
cause of a lust for life.

Im worth a million in prizes
With my torture film
Drive a gto
Wear a uniform
All on a government loan.
Im worth a million in prizes
Yeah, Im through with sleeping on the sidewalk
No more beating my brains
No more beating my brains
With liquor and drugs
With liquor and drugs.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in my ear before
Well, Ive a lust for life (lust for life)
cause of a lust for life (lust for life, oooo)
I got a lust for life (oooo)
Got a lust for life (oooo)
Oh, a lust for life (oooo)
Oh, a lust for life (oooo)
A lust for life (oooo)
I got a lust for life (oooo)
Got a lust for life.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in my ear before
Well, Ive a lust for life
cause Ive a lust for life.

Here comes johnny yen again
With the liquor and drugs
And the flesh machine
Hes gonna do another strip tease.
Hey man, whered ya get that lotion? 
Your skin starts itching once you buy the gimmick
About something called love
Love, love, love
Well, thats like hypnotizing chickens.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in the ear before
And Ive a lust for life (lust for life)
cause Ive a lust for life (lust for life)
Got a lust for life
Yeah, a lust for life
I got a lust for life
A lust for life
Got a lust for life
Yeah a lust for life
I got a lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Jan 15, 2009)

Check here to listen to their music: stone foxes myspace

Take a Breath

Sit very still,
And relax your mind,
Feel all the tension,
Slowly unwind,
Try to be calm,
And let it all drift away,
Try to be calm,
And do as I say,

Take a breath,
And then let it out,
Take a breath,
And you know what its all about,
Youll be just fine.

I was lying, he said,
By a cool lake side,
But it all slipped away,
And theres no where to hide,
Try to be calm,
Shes nothing that I want,
Try to be calm,
Some things are easy babe,
But I swear I still bleed,

Take a breath,
And then let it out,
Take a breath,
And you know what its all about,
Youll be just fine.

Come away from your place,
Come back to the room,
Open your eyes,
But dont move to soon,
Try to be calm,
And remember how you feel,
Try to be calm,
Some things arent forever,
But I swear this is real.

Take a breath,
And then let it out,
Take a breath,
And you know what its all about,
Youll be just fine.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 15, 2009)

I am loving you guys for responding. It takes me while to digest the music and how it represents you. I find myself, too, getting lost with the artist's other music as well. Cool. Keep them comming would love to hear you.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone who lives or has lived in middle class suburbia should most definitely be able to relate to this song in one way or another. Beautiful sound, beautiful lyrics, I give you my theme song. Gold Passion by Revolvo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5sXkDQ80dQ



"Like if you're walking down to your car one day 
As your imagination wanders off 
And you see yourself just standing there 
While people are showing you all kinds of strange directions 
And that's when it comes to you 
"I'll walk my way thorugh suburbia" 
Through the streets of ten thousand kelvins 
Empty trash cans and five foot fences 

Soul - Like I have one 
Control - As if I had some 

10:15 PM and I'm crossing the main road 
In hope of finding the last person that makes sense to me 
I realize that I've been had and walk faster as my frustration grows 
Nothing will ever change around here 
People pay good money to avoid any change in colour 
Everything is black and white 
To hell with these shades of gray 

Soul - like I had one 
Control - as if I had some"


----------



## mimosa (Jan 15, 2009)

My son and I have been through a lot together. This song is everything I always wanted to tell him. 

Childhood Dreams
Artist:Nelly Furtado 

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZcbSpgn3g0





I can't believe you need me
I never thought I would be needed for anything
I can't believe my shoulders would carry such important weight
As your head and your tears
I can't believe you chose me, in all my fragility, me
It hurts so much when i love you, it makes me cry 
Every time

You, you are, oh you are
The little boy made for me in the stars
In the stars, that's why I can't let you go
The little boy made for me in the stars
That's why I love you more the further I go
And before this existence you were always there
Waiting for me
You are, you are the realest thing I know
Hands down
The realest thing I know

I am not used to being carried
Or being able to carry a pretty song
I have been bruised by my many trails
Sometimes my skin's so thick it's frail
I just need to be ignored 'til I wake up to the beauty that is yours
And it all comes to life so, so suddenly
This is a place so deep, the water's so deep I hesitate, cause
All the energy it takes to feel this power
I tend to run, I tend to hide, 'til I find you and I know I got you
I know, I know, I know

You're the little boy made for me in the stars
In the stars, that's why I can't let you go
The little boy made for me in the stars
That's why I love you more the further I go
And before this existence you were always here
Inside of me
You are, you are the realest thing I know
Hands down...the realest thing I know

I'm sliding on the rainbows of my childhood dreams
I'm sliding on the rainbows of my childhood dreams

When you carry me, when you carry me, when you carry me
It's so happy

I'm sliding on the rainbows of my childhood dreams
I'm sliding on the rainbows of my childhood dreams


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2009)

Why Worry-Dire Straits

Baby,I see this world has made you sad
Some people can be bad
The things they do,the things they say
But baby,I'll wipe away those bitter tears 
I'll chase away those restless fears
That turn your blue skies into grey

Why worry,there should be laughter after pain
There should be sunshine after rain
These things have always been the same
So why worry now

Baby,when I get down I turn to you
And you make sense of what I do
I know it isn't hard to say
But baby just when this world seems mean and cold
Our love comes shining red and gold
And all the rest is by the way

Why worry,there should be laughter after pain
There should be sunshine after rain
These things have always been the same
So why worry now


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 15, 2009)

"White and Nerdy," Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 15, 2009)

I posted this pretty recently, but here it is again. <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx3bgP3fJgM


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I posted this pretty recently, but here it is again. <3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx3bgP3fJgM





Bahahaaaaa. You're an ass.


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 15, 2009)

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Check here to listen to their music: stone foxes myspace



I did a gig poster for The Stonefoxes about a decade ago! Didn't know they were still around! So sweeeet.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=dl_t3xjxrrA

...


----------



## Weeze (Jan 15, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Bahahaaaaa. You're an ass.


 

He may be an ass, but it's still hilarious.
I'm not sure that's ever going to get old.





EVER.


----------



## mikey787 (Jan 15, 2009)

Not sure how well known this one is over the pond.... but it hits something inside me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-poXPaeBtc

Keep what you got by Ian Brown

Yesterday came suddenly 
Tomorrow will receive 
Today now you're at the wheel 
I'll ask how does it feel 

Yesterday when Heaven's gates 
I contemplate, they seem so far, 
Today they ain't so far away 
And almost seem a drag 

Keep what ya got, by giving it all away 
Keep what ya got, by giving it all away 
Keep what ya got, hold it, don't stop 
Keep what ya got, by giving it all away 

When your halo slips for good, 
You'll have to wear your hood 
good to feel the breeze of fear 
On all the cynics, and ya mimick 
All you losers, all abusers 
Wasting all my precious energy 

Keep what ya got, by giving it all away 
Keep what ya got, by giving it all away 
Keep what ya got, hold it, don't stop 
Keep what ya got, by giving it all away 

Remember where you came from 
Sisters who told ya on a rainy day 
They said that Heaven holds a place 
For all of those who prey 
And if you don't believe in agony 
Then you don't care anyway 
Nobody or nothings ever getting in your way 

Even as you played along 
But don't feel you belong 
No one's gonna notice if you never right or wrong 
And if you and your next neighbour 
Yeah, you don't quite get along 
No one's gonna notice if you're singing anyway 
Those not coming in for free will learn they gotta pay


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 15, 2009)

More than words - extreme

Saying I love you
Is not the words I want to hear from you
Its not that I want you
Not to say, but if you only knew
How easy it would be to show me how you feel
More than words is all you have to do to make it real
Then you wouldnt have to say that you love me
Cos Id already know

What would you do if my heart was torn in two
More than words to show you feel
That your love for me is real
What would you say if I took those words away
Then you couldnt make things new
Just by saying I love you

More than words

Now Ive tried to talk to you and make you understand
All you have to do is close your eyes
And just reach out your hands and touch me
Hold me close dont ever let me go
More than words is all I ever needed you to show
Then you wouldnt have to say that you love me
Cos Id already know

What would you do if my heart was torn in two
More than words to show you feel
That your love for me is real
What would you say if I took those words away
Then you couldnt make things new
Just by saying I love you


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 15, 2009)

GYPSY by Stevie Nicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b07GEDrbN9I


So I'm back, to the velvet
underground
Back to the floor, that I love
To a room with some lace
and paper flowers
Back to the gypsy
that I was
To the gypsy...
that I was


And it all comes down to you
Well, you know that it does
Well, lightning strikes,
maybe once, maybe twice
Ah, and it lights up the night
And you see your gypsy
You see your gypsy


To the gypsy that remains
faces freedom with a little fear
I have no fear, I have only love
And if I was a child
And the child was enough
Enough for me to love
Enough to love


She is dancing away from me now
She was just a wish
She was just a wish
And a memory is all
that is left for you now
You see your gypsy
You see your gypsy


Lightning strikes,
maybe once, maybe twice
And it all comes down to you


And it all comes down to you


Lightning strikes,
maybe once, maybe twice
And it all comes down to you


I still see your bright eyes,
bright eyes
And it all comes down to you
I still see your bright eyes,
bright eyes
And it all comes down to you


I still see your bright eyes,
bright eyes
(She was just a wish)
(She was just a wish)
And it all comes down to you


Lightning strikes,
maybe once, maybe twice
And it all comes down to you


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 15, 2009)

When I was in high school Paula Cole was super popular and I listened to this song of hers over and over and over. It resonated with me the first time I heard it, and I still haven't found a song that more closely sums of how I feel and who I am. It's called "Me". I found this version by Katherine McPhee that I just love. 


Me
I am not the person who is singing
I am the silent one inside
I am not the one who laughs at peoples jokes
I just pacify their egos
I am not my house or my car or my songs
They are only just stops along my way
I am like winter
Im a dark cold female
With a golden ring of wisdom in my cave

Chorus:
And it is me who is my enemy
Me who beats me up
Me who makes the monsters
Me who strips my confidence

I am carrying my voice
I am carrying my heart
I am carrying my rhythm
I am carrying my prayers
But you cant kill my spirit
Its soaring and its strong
Like a mountain
I go on and on
But when my wings are folded
The brightly colored moth
Blends into the dirt into the ground

Chorus

And its me whos too weak
And its me whos too shy
To ask for the thing I love
And its me whos too weak
And its me whos too shy
To ask for the thing I love
That I love (6 times)

I am walking on the bridge
I am over the water
And I'm scared as hell
But I know there's something better
Yes I know there's something
Yes I know, I know, yes I know

That I love 

But its me
And its me
But its me


PS- Excellent thread!!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 15, 2009)

i will survive by gloria gaynor


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know if this really represents me, but I sorta use it as my motto. 

Dashboard - Modest Mouse

Well it would have been, could have been, worse than you would ever know.
Oh the dashboard melted but we still have the radio.
Oh should have been, could have been, worse than you would ever know.
Well you told me about nowhere well it sounds like some place Id like to go.
Oh it could have been, should have been, worse than you would ever know.
Well the wind shield was broken but I love the fresh air you know (the dashboard melted but we still have the radio).
Well it would have been, could have been, worse than you would ever know (the dashboard melted but we still have the radio).
Well we talked about nothing which was more than I wanted to know-ow-ow-ow-ow.

Now here we go!

Oh would have been could have been worse then it had even gone.
Well the car was on blocks but I was already where I want (it was impossible we really couldn't we really couldn't)
Oh Should have we ever even after everything get to tomorrow (it was impossible we really couldn't we really couldn't)
Oh cause the world don't like us itll shake us just like we were co-o-o-o-ld

Now here we go!

Well we schemed and schemed but we always blow it we've yet to crash but we still matters where we do it standing out like Swiss cheese switch east and west from right every thought was your surprise in the evening was condolences.

So it wasn't quite as bad as, well it would have could have been worse then you would ever know.
I was patiently erasing but recording your own emphasis after you proved my point wrong it wasn't like Id let it go.
I just want to catch the last laugh of this show.
Yea, it would have been could have been worse then you would ever know.
Oh the dashboard melted but we still had the radio (the dashboard melted but we really couldn't really couldn't)
Hardwired to conceive so much we had to stow it even except these times johns with bonny at johns.
Dont wear eyelids so I don't miss the last laugh of the show (the dashboard melted but we still have the radio)
Well we could have should have been worse then you would ever know (the dashboard melted but we still have the radio)
Well you told me about no one but instead about someplace Id like to go.

Now here we go!

Well we schemed and schemed but we always blow it we've yet to crash the place but we still matters where we do it standing out like Swiss cheese switch east and west from right every thought was your surprise in the evening was condolences.

So it wasn't quite as bad as,
Would have been could have been worse then you would ever know.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 16, 2009)

Bette Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes

Her hair is Harlowe gold 
Her lips sweet surprise
Her hands are never cold
She's got Bette Davis eyes
She'll turn her music on you 
You won't have to think twice
She's pure as New York snow 
She got Bette Davis eyes

And she'll tease you 
She'll unease you
All the better just to please you
She's precocious and she knows just
What it takes to make a pro blush
She got Greta Garbo stand off sighs 
She's got Bette Davis eyes

She'll let you take her home 
It whets her appetite
She'll lay you on her throne 
She got Bette Davis eyes
She'll take a tumble on you 
Roll you like you were dice
Until you come out blue 
She's got Bette Davis eyes

She'll expose you, when she snows you
Off your feet with the crumbs she throws you
She's ferocious and she knows just
What it takes to make a pro blush
All the boys think she's a spy
She's got Bette Davis eyes

And she'll tease you 
She'll unease you
All the better just to please ya
She's precocious, and she knows just
What it takes to make a pro blush
All the boys think she's a spy 
She's got Bette Davis eyes

She'll tease you 
She'll unease you
Just to please ya
She's got Bette Davis eyes
She'll expose you, when she snows you
She knows ya
She's got Bette Davis eyes

And a real close second was Shady Grove Pretty Little Miss :happy:


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 16, 2009)

The greatest drinking song ever!

Stephen Lynch-Down To The Old Pub Instead


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhG8E2M4-DI


Lad, it's your duty to find ye a lass
With child-bearing hips and a pink, supple ass
And make her your wife and love her with love so true
Now some rivers run high, some rivers run low
When her river runs red, then she's starting her flow
And it's called menstr'ation, and here's what it means to you

You will notice her bloomers are spotty at first
Stand back her ovarian dam's gonna burst
Son, don't be afraid, it's a natural t'ing
Just wad up some cotton and hand her some string
Put the old linens on top of the bed
Get out of the house and go down to the old pub instead

She'll retain her water, her breasts will be tender
And every third word that you say will offend her
Get out of the house and go down to the old pub instead
And she'll want to make love if you do, you're a fool
'Cause you'll only end up with a bloody O'Toole
Get out of the house down to the old pub instead

And she'll want you to sample the fruit of her loins
But son, it'll taste like some old rusty coins
So turn off the light, boy, and take off your hat
And drop to your knees, say a prayer to Saint Pat
Then he'll give you the strength to get out of the bed
And for Ireland's sake, go down to the old pub instead

Now the pub is the place where the lads are a-meetin'
When the moon's full and the gals are a-bleedin'
The Catholic, the Protestant, even the pagan
The pub is the place when your lady is raggin'
So drink of your pint, boys, and thank your shamrocks
That as menfolk we don't have to bleed from our cocks
And that we can escape from the lady in red
And get out of the house and go down to the old pub instead


----------



## mebilg (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ctxcWYazMg

It's my theme irrespective of lyrics, but here they are:

i know you're rich in
good clothes and little things
your mind is fancy
(and your car is bitchin')

is she weird
is she weird, is she white
is she promised to the night
and her head has no room
and her head has no room

your heart is ripshit
your mouth is everywhere
i'm lyin' in it

is she weird
is she over me
like the stars and the sun
like the stars and the sun
is she weird
is she weird, is she white
is she promised to the night
and her head has no room!

no more of this girl cryin'
i'm here, your big man
you're mine

is she weird, is she white
is she promised to the night
and her head has no room

Or:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IaNaQHjIRE


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 16, 2009)

Out Here on My Own By Irene Cara

Sometimes I wonder where I've been,
Who I am,
Do I fit in.
Make believein' is hard alone,
Out here on my own.

We're always provin' who we are,
Always reachin'
For that risin' star
To guide me far
And shine me home,
Out here on my own.

When I'm down and feelin' blue,
I close my eyes so I can be with you.
Oh, baby be strong for me;
Baby belong to me.
Help me through.
Help me need you.

Until the morning sun appears
Making light
Of all my fears,
I dry the tears
I've never shown,
Out here on my own.

But when I'm down and feelin' blue,
I close my eyes so I can be with you.
Oh, baby be strong for me;
Baby, belong to me.
Help me through.
Help me need you.

Sometimes I wonder where I've been,
Who I am,
Do I fit in.
I may not win,
But I can't be thrown,
Out here on my own,

Out here on my own.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 17, 2009)

I have to break the rules and post two...by the same band, Supertramp....that together pretty much sum things up for me:

The Logical Song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBAasek8NR4



> When I was young, it seemed that life was so wonderful,
> A miracle, oh it was beautiful, magical.
> And all the birds in the trees, well theyd be singing so happily,
> Joyfully, playfully watching me.
> ...



And

The Long Way Home http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkmxNpF44n0&feature=related



> So you think youre a romeo
> Playing a part in a picture-show
> Take the long way home
> Take the long way home
> ...


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 17, 2009)

Hurt
Gets me every time.

I hurt myself today 
To see if I still feel 
I focus on the pain 
The only thing that's real 
The needle tears a hole
The old familiar sting 
Try to kill it all away 
But I remember everything 

[Chorus:]
What have I become 
My sweetest friend 
Everyone I know goes away 
In the end 
And you could have it all 
My empire of dirt 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt 

I wear this crown of thorns 
Upon my liar's chair 
Full of broken thoughts 
I cannot repair 
Beneath the stains of time 
The feelings disappear 
You are someone else 
I am still right here 

[Chorus:]
What have I become 
My sweetest friend 
Everyone I know goes away 
In the end 
And you could have it all 
My empire of dirt 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt 

If I could start again 
A million miles away 
I would keep myself 
I would find a way

Oh yeah...and The Humpty Dance


----------



## SpecialK (Jan 18, 2009)

Great thread!

And I really liked that Why Worry song by Dire Straits.

My theme song...

I Am What I Am - Gloria Gaynor (I don't care if it's a gay anthem, I think the lyrics apply to me as well.)

I am what I am
I am my own special creation
So come take a look
Give me the hook or the ovation
Its my world
That I want to have a little pride in
My world
And its not a place I have to hide in
Lifes not worth a damn
Till you can say
I am what I am

I am what I am
I dont want praise I dont want pity
I bang my own drum
Some think its noise I think its pretty
And so what if I love each sparkle and each bangle
Why not try to see things from a different angle
Your life is a sham
Till you can shout out
I am what I am

I am what I am
And what I am needs no excuses
I deal my own deck
Sometimes the aces sometimes the deuces
Its one life and theres no return and no deposit
One life so its time to open up your closet
Lifes not worth a damn till you can shout out
I am what I am

I am what I am

I am what I am
And what I am needs no excuses
I deal my own deck sometimes the aces sometimes the deuces
Its one life and theres no return and no deposit
One life so its time to open up your closet
Lifes not worth a damn till you can shout out
I am what I am

Oh I am
Oh I am
I am, I am, I am good
I am, I am, I am strong
I am, I am, I am worthy
I am, I am, I belong

Honorable mentions:
Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen
Birdhouse In Your Soul - They Might Be Giants
Weak In The Knees - Serena Ryder
Daughters - John Mayer
Because of You - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Diego (Jan 18, 2009)

Not really my theme song because I'm like usual really happy!  But after a rough break up, these songs I had on repeat.

*Garbage - Cup of Coffee*

_You tell me you don't love me over a cup of coffee
And I just have to look away
A million miles between us
Planets crashing into dust
I just let it fade away

I'm walking empty streets hoping we might meet
I see your car parked on the road
The light on at your window
I know for sure that you're home
But I just have to pass on by

So no of course we can't be friends
Not while I'm still this obsessed
I guess I always knew the score
This is how our story ends

I smoke your brand of cigarettes
And pray that you might give me a call
I lie around in bed all day just staring at the walls
Hanging round bars at night wishing I had never been born
And give myself to anyone who wants to take me home

So no of course we can't be friends
Not while I still feel like this
I guess I always knew the score
This is where our story ends

You left behind some clothes
My belly somersaults when I pick them off the floor
My friends all say they're worried
I'm looking far too skinny
I've stopped returning all their calls

And no of course we can't be friends
Not while I'm still so obsessed
I want to ask where I went wrong
But don't say anything at all

It took a cup of coffee
To prove that you don't love me_
____________________



*Nina Gordon - The End of the World*
_
Why does the sun go on shining
Why does the sea rush to shore
Don't they know it's the end of the world
'Cause you don't love me any more

Why do the birds go on singing
Why do the stars glow above
Don't they know it's the end of the world
It ended when I lost your love

I wake up in the morning and I wonder
Why everything's the same as it was
I can't understand, no, I can't understand
How life goes on the way it does

Why does my heart go on beating
Why do these eyes of mine cry
Don't they know it's the end of the world
It ended when you said goodbye

Why does my heart go on beating
Why do these eyes of mine cry
Don't they know it's the end of the world
It ended when you said goodbye_


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 18, 2009)

This is becoming quite the interesting playlist. Thanks:smitten::eat2: next...:eat1:


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree. I man-squealed when I saw The Logical Song. If I didn't see the potential for drama, I would suggest a pick-a-fellow-Dimmer's-theme-song-thread.

That said, I'm really hoping Ned posts.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 18, 2009)

Rufus Wainwright - Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk

cigarettes and chocolate milk
these are just a couple of my cravings
everything it seems i like's a little bit stronger
a little bit thicker
a little bit harmful for me

if i should buy jellybeans
have to eat them all in just one sitting
everything it seems i like's a little bit sweeter
a little bit fatter
a little bit harmful for me

and then there's those other things
which for several reasons we won't mention
everything about them is a little bit stranger
a little bit harder
a little bit deadly

it isn't very smart
tends to make one part so broken-hearted

sitting here remembering me
always been a shoe made for the city
go ahead, accuse me of just singing about places
with scrappy boys faces
have general run of the town
playing with prodigal songs
takes a lot of sentimental valiums
can't expect the world to be your raggedy andy
while running on empty
you little old doll with a frown

you got to keep in the game
maintaining mystique while facing forward
i suggest a reading of 'a lesson in tightropes'
or 'surfing your high hopes' or 'adios kansas'

it isn't very smart
tends to make one part so broken-hearted

still there's not a show on my back
holes or a friendly intervention
i'm just a little bit heiress, a little bit irish
a little bit tower of pisa whenever i see you
so please be kind if i'm a mess
cigarettes and chocolate milk


----------



## dragorat (Jan 18, 2009)

*I have several different songs I've concidered theme songs but lately the 1 that fits the best is Gilbert O'Sullivan's Alone Again (Naturally)

Alone Again (Naturally)
Gilbert O'Sullivan
Words and Music by Raymond O'Sullivan

-the # 8 song of the 1970-1979 rock era
-was # 1 for 6 weeks in 1972


In a little while from now
If I'm not feeling any less sour
I promise myself to treat myself
And visit a nearby tower
And climbing to the top will throw myself off
In an effort to make it clear to whoever
What it's like when you're shattered
Left standing in the lurch at a church
Where people saying: "My God, that's tough"
"She stood him up"
"No point in us remaining"
"We may as well go home"
As I did on my own
Alone again, naturally

To think that only yesterday
I was cheerful, bright and gay
Looking forward to who wouldn't do
The role I was about to play?
But as if to knock me down
Reality came around
And without so much as a mere touch
Cut me into little pieces
Leaving me to doubt
Talk about God in His mercy
Who if He really does exist
Why did He desert me?
In my hour of need
I truly am indeed
Alone again, naturally

It seems to me that there are more hearts
Broken in the world that can't be mended
Left unattended
What do we do? What do we do?



Alone again, naturally

Looking back over the years
And whatever else that appears
I remember I cried when my father died
Never wishing to hide the tears
And at sixty-five years old
My mother, God rest her soul
Couldn't understand why the only man
She had ever loved had been taken
Leaving her to start with a heart so badly broken
Despite encouragement from me
No words were ever spoken
And when she passed away
I cried and cried all day
Alone again, naturally
Alone again, naturally

It's not necessarily the exact words that fit me but the meaning behind the song itself.I know I have friends that care.I have family that cares.What I don't have is that 1 particular person to be mine.So I'm alone again.....Naturally!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'm cheating.... 

_*Ladyfingers by Luscious Jackson*_

I've got ladyfingers baby
I got kid gloves
Baby I've got heart

If you need me to be sweet
Then I can give you what you need
'Cause I know you never came first baby
I'm so tired of my guns and my vanity
I'd like to trade 'em in for some sanity
And I know it didn't come to easy
It didn't come easy to me either
From the freezer to believer in love, in love

Chorus:
Well I got ladyfingers baby
I got kid gloves
Baby I got heart, I got heart
I got ladyfingers baby
I got kid gloves
Baby I got heart, I got heart

I bet you didn't know that I could treat you right
That underneath the armour there's another good girl
She's standing with her suitcase
Ready to run, in case you're wondering
Why she's so quick to come and go
Why she's so quick to come and go

She might be new, she might be old
She might be scared as hell
She might not be so bold
She might not be so bold

Chorus (x2)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HGHnEN3eOg


_*Revenge by Madonna*_ :bow: :bow:

There is no such thing as revenge
You will not give as good as you got
There is no such thing as an eye for an eye
If you think you're the giver, you're not

There is no such thing as regret
There is no point in placing the blame
Hate destroys the one who hates
And everyone suffers the same

What you see
Is not necessarily what you get
Eyes are the window to the soul
Take your judgments
And let them go

There is only love and respect
To thine own self be true
When you point the finger,
There are three fingers pointing back at you

What you see
Is not necessarily what you get
Eyes are the window to the soul
Take your judgments
And let them go
Let them go
Let them go
Let them go

Recognize that God is alive in everyone
Recognize that love lives in us all

What you see
Is not necessarily what you get
Eyes are the window to the soul
Take your judgements
And let them go
Let them go
Let them go
Let them go

What you see
Is not necessarily what you get
Eyes are the window to the soul
Take your judgments
And let them go
Let them go
Let them go
Let them go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EFX1ZhVyRQ&feature=related


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 18, 2009)

Ask Sandie - with all the coffee I drink every day, this HAS to be my theme song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pULXnVTRynY

*JAVA JIVE (Manhattan Transfer)*

I love coffee, I love tea
I love the java jive and it loves me
Coffee and tea and the java and me
A cup, a cup, a cup, a cup, a cup (boy!)

I love java, sweet and hot
Whoops mr. moto, Im a coffee pot
Shoot the pot and Ill pour me a shot
A cup, a cup, a cup, a cup, a cup

Oh slip me a slug from the wonderful mug
And Ill cut a rug just snug in a jug
A sliced up onion and a raw one
Draw one -
Waiter, waiter, percolator

I love coffee, I love tea
I love the java jive and it loves me
Coffee and tea and the java and me
A cup, a cup, a cup, a cup, a cup

Boston bean (soy beans)
Green bean (cabbage and greens)
Im not keen about a bean
Unless it is a chili chili bean (boy!)

I love java sweet and hot
Whoops mr. moto Im a coffee pot (yeah)
Shoot me the pot and Ill pour me a shot
A cup, a cup, a cup (yeah)

Slip me a slug of the wonderful mug
an Ill cut a rug just as snug in a jug
Drop a nickel in the pot joe
Takin it slow
Waiter, waiter, percolator

I love coffee, I love tea
I love the java jive and it loves me
Coffee and tea and the java and me
A cup, a cup, a cup, a cup, boy!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 20, 2009)

well..i dont have a theme tune per say, although that would be amazing! I love too many songs to have a favorite but i hear this song in my head when i am having Dimensions arguments! erm i mean discussions.

This town aint big enough for the both of us-sparks

Zoo time is she and you time
The mammals are your favourite type, and you want her tonight
Heartbeat, increasing heartbeat
You hear the thunder of stampeding rhinos, elephants and tacky tigers
This town ain't big enough for the () both of us
And it ain't me who's gonna leave

Flying, domestic flying
And when the stewardess is near do not show any fear
Heartbeat, increasing heartbeat
You are a khaki-coloured bombadier, it's Hiroshima that you're nearing
This town ain't big enough for both of us
And it ain't me who's gonna leave

Daily, except for Sunday
You dawdle in to the cafe where you meet her (she meet you) each day
Heartbeat, increasing heartbeat
As 20 cannibals have hold of you, they need their protein just like you do
This town ain't big enough for the () both of us
And it ain't me who's gonna leave

Shower, another shower
You got to look your best for her, and be clean everywhere
Heartbeat, increasing heartbeat
The rain is pouring on the foreign town, the bullets cannot cut you down
This town ain't big enough for the () both of us
And it ain't me who's gonna leave

Census, the latest census
There'll be more girls who live in town though not enough to go round
Heartbeat, increasing heartbeat
You know that this town isn't big enough, not big enough for both of us
this town isn't big enough, not big enough for both of us
(And) I ain't gonna leave


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 20, 2009)

Where Life Begins - Madonna 


-------------------------
Warm inside, yeah
I'd like to direct your attention
To something that needs directing to
A lot of people talk about
Dining in and eating out
I guess that's what this song's about

I know this is not a dining room conversation
And you don't have to listen if you don't have the time
But let me remind you in case you don't already know
Dining out can happen down below

Bridge:

Everybody's talkin' 'bout
Wanting that and needing this
I'd just like to know
If you want to learn a different kind of kiss

Chorus:

So won't you go down where it's warm inside
Go down where I cannot hide
Go down where all life begins
Go down that's where my love is

Now what could be better than a home cooked meal
How you want to eat it depends on how you feel
You can eat all you want and you don't get fat
Now where else can you go for a meal like that
It's not fair to be selfish or stingy
Every girl should experience eating out
Sometimes when I come home from a hard day at work
I swear it's all I can think about

(bridge, substituting "way to" for "kind of")
(chorus)

Colonel Sanders says it best
"Finger lickin' good"
Let's put what you've learned to the test
Can you make a fire without using wood
Are you still hungry; aren't you glad we came
I'm glad you brought your raincoat
I think it's beginning to rain

(bridge, substituting "way to" for "kind of")
(chorus, repeat)

That's where my love is
Come inside
That's where all life begins
It's warm inside




What can I say, i'm in my prime.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 21, 2009)

This isn't my overall life's theme song, but it's been appropriate for the past few months. My life's in a state of upheaval and I kind of zone out when that happens.


Numb by U2 

Don't move 
Don't talk out of time 
Don't think 
Don't worry 
Everything's just fine 
Just fine 

Don't grab 
Don't clutch 
Don't hope for too much 
Don't breathe 
Don't achieve 
Or grieve without leave 

Don't check 
Just balance on the fence 
Don't answer 
Don't ask 
Don't try and make sense 

Don't whisper 
Don't talk 
Don't run if you can walk 
Don't cheat, compete 
Don't miss the one beat 

Don't travel by train 
Don't eat 
Don't spill 
Don't piss in the drain 
Don't make a will 

Don't fill out any forms 
Don't compensate 
Don't cower 
Don't crawl 
Don't come around late 
Don't hover at the gate 

Don't take it on board 
Don't fall on your sword 
Just play another chord 
If you feel you're getting bored 
I feel numb 
I feel numb 
Too much is not enough 
I feel numb 
Don't change your brand Gimme what you got 
Don't listen to the band 
Don't gape Gimme what I don't get 
Don't ape 
Don't change your shape Gimme some more 
Have another grape 
Too much is not enough 
I feel numb 
I feel numb 
Gimme some more 
A piece of me, baby 
I feel numb 
Don't plead 
Don't bridle 
Don't shackle 
Don't grind Gimme some more 
Don't curve 
Don't swerve I feel numb 
Lie, die, serve Gimme some more 
Don't theorize, realise, polarise I feel numb 
Chance, dance,dismiss, apologise Gimme what you got 
Gimme what I don't get 
Gimme what you got 
Too much is not enough 
Don't spy I feel numb 
Don't lie 
Don't try 
Imply 
Detain 
Explain 
Start again I feel numb 
I feel numb 
Don't triumph 
Don't coax 
Don't cling 
Don't hoax 
Don't freak 
Peak 
Don't leak 
Don't speak I feel numb 
I feel numb 
Don't project 
Don't connect 
Protect 
Don't expect 
Suggest 
I feel numb 
Don't project 
Don't connect 
Protect 
Don't expect 
Suggest 
I feel numb 
Don't struggle 
Don't jerk 
Don't collar 
Don't work 
Don't wish 
Don't fish 
Don't teach 
Don't reach 
I feel numb 
Don't borrow Too much is not enough 
Don't break I feel numb 
Don't fence 
Don't steal 
Don't pass 
Don't press 
Don't try 
Don't feel 
Gimme some more 
Don't touch I feel numb 
Don't dive 
Don't suffer 
Don't rhyme 
Don't fantasize 
Don't rise 
Don't lie 
I feel numb 
Don't project 
Don't connect 
Protect I feel numb 
Don't expect 
Suggest 

Don't project 
Don't connect 
Protect I feel numb 
Don't expect 
Suggest 

I feel numb


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2009)

I could never commit to one song:blush: This one has always found my core, especially when I am feeling fragile. 

Both Sides Now
Joni Mitchell


Rows and flows of angel hair
And ice cream castles in the air
And feather canyons everywhere
I've looked at clouds that way

But now they only block the sun
They rain and snow on everyone
So many things I would have done
But clouds got in my way
I've looked at clouds from both sides now

From up and down, and still somehow
It's cloud illusions I recall
I really don't know clouds at all

Moons and Junes and Ferris wheels
The dizzy dancing way you feel
As ev'ry fairy tale comes real
I've looked at love that way

But now it's just another show
You leave 'em laughing when you go
And if you care, don't let them know
Don't give yourself away

I've looked at love from both sides now
From give and take, and still somehow
It's love's illusions I recall
I really don't know love at all

Tears and fears and feeling proud
To say "I love you" right out loud
Dreams and schemes and circus crowds
I've looked at life that way

But now old friends are acting strange
They shake their heads, they say I've changed
Well something's lost, but something's gained
In living every day

I've looked at life from both sides now 
From win and lose and still somehow 
It's life's illusions I recall
I really don't know life at all
I've looked at life from both sides now 
From up and down, and still somehow 
It's life's illusions I recall
I really don't know life at all
----
Best vocal of her performing it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqQlfFuQFXo


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 21, 2009)

*Marlowegarp's: the pixies's "i've been tired"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oUhsySBt7Q&feature=related


*Steely's: dire straits's "Why worry"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXYg7zgAaGM


*Admiral Snackbar's: Al Yankovic's "White and nerdy"*
http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/white+and+nerdy/video/x4mgfs_white-nerdy-hd_music

*Wantabelly's: extreme's "More than words"*

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...ds/video/x8091j_extreme-more-than-words_music


*Goofy Girl's: Paula Cole's "me"*

http://www.cmt.com/videos/paula-cole/47191/me.jhtml


*Bobbleheaddoll's: Gloria Gaynor's "I will survive"*

http://www.dailymotion.com/bookmarks/fetish_fat/video/xbi3s_gloria-gaynor-i-will-survive


*Thatgirl08's: Modest Mouse's "Dashboard"*

http://www.dailymotion.com/bookmarks/fetish_fat/video/x2fstr_modest-mouse-dashboard_music


*Mishty's: Kim Carnes's "Bette davis eyes"*

http://www.dailymotion.com/bookmarks/fetish_fat/video/xsdki_kim-carnes-bette-davis-eyes_music


*LisaInNc's: Irene Cara's "Out here on my own"*

http://www.dailymotion.com/bookmarks/fetish_fat/video/x20uyb_irene-cara-on-my-own_music


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

This song kind of sums up my feelings. I have suffered chronic depression and various other things since I was 13 and been in and out of hospital. I still get low points but I have that special someone in my life that I must stay strong for and not give in to the stupid and suicidal thoughts The one verse I can relate to alot.. epecially the line i've typed in bold 

Within Temptation - Pale


The world seems not the same
Though I know nothing has changed
It's all my state of mind
I can't leave it all behind
Have to stand up to be stronger

Chorus:
Have to try to break free
from the thoughts in my mind
Use the time that I have
I can't say good bye
Have to make it right
Have to fight
Cause I know in the end its worthwhile
That the pain that I feel slowly fades away
It will be alright

I know, should realize
Time is precious
It is worthwhile
Despite how I feel inside
Have to trust it'll be alright
Have to stand up to be stronger

Chorus:
Have to try to break free
from the thoughts in my mind
Use the time that I have
I can't say good bye
Have to make it right
Have to fight
Cause I know in the end its worthwhile
That the pain that I feel slowly fades away
It will be alright

Oh this night is to long
Have no strength to go on
No more pain
I'm floating away
Through the mist
See the face
Of an angel who calls my name
*I remember you're the reason I have to stay*

Chorus:
Have to try to break free
from the thoughts in my mind
Use the time that I have
I can't say good bye
Have to make it right
Have to fight
Cause I know in the end its worthwhile
That the pain that I feel slowly fades away
It will be alright


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Cos when ever I'm with Bexy I'm happy and feel like I'm in heaven, but I always a feeling of being down and sad inside me sometimes its hardly there and sometimes It's hit me with a vengence hence the hell part.

So I give to you...

Heaven Beside You by the fantastic Alice In Chains

Be what you wanna be
See what you came to see
Been what you wanna be
I dont like what I see

Like the coldest winter chill
Heaven beside you... hell within
Like the coldest winter chill
Heaven beside you... hell within
Like the coldest winter will
Heaven beside you... hell within
And you think you have it still, heaven inside you

So theres problems in your life
Thats fucked up, and Im not blind
Im just see through faded, super jaded
And out of my mind

Do what you wanna do
Go out and seek your truth
When Im down and blue
Rather be me than you

Like the coldest winter chill
Heaven beside you... hell within
Like the coldest winter chill
Heaven beside you... hell within
Like the coldest winter will
Heaven beside you... hell within
And you wish you had it still, heaven inside you

So theres problems in your life
Thats fucked up, and Im not blind
Im just see through faded, super jaded
And out of my mind

Like the coldest winter chill
Heaven beside you... hell within
Like the coldest winter chill
Heaven beside you... hell within
Like the coldest winter will
Heaven beside you... hell within
And you know you have it still, heaven inside you

So theres problems in your life
Thats fucked up, but youre not blind
Youre just see through faded, overrated
And out of your mind


----------



## mejix (Jan 22, 2009)

this is the song i want played every time i enter a room: 

the groove is in the heart


----------



## kayrae (Feb 4, 2009)

Been feeling a bit insecure about someone for the last couple of weeks, so this has been my theme song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPUpxIBkcjM&e


Do I attract you?
Do I repulse you with my queasy smile?
Am I too dirty?
Am I too flirty?
Do I like what you like?

I got to be wholesome
I could be loathsome
Guess I'm a little bit shy
Why don't you like me?
Why don't you like me without making me try?

I tried to be like Grace Kelly ( mmmm )
But all her looks were too sad (ahhh ahhh)
So I tried a little Freddie (MMMM)
I've gone identity mad!

I could be brown
I could be blue
I could be violet sky
I could be hurtful
I could be purple
I could be anything you like
Gotta be green
Gotta be mean
Gotta be everything more
Why don't you like me?
Why don't you like me?
Why don't you walk out the door?

[Getting angry doesn't solve anything.]

How can I help ya
How can I help it
How can I help what you think?
Hello my baby
Hello my baby
Putting my life on the brink
Why don't you like me
Why don't you like me
Why don't you like yourself?
Should I bend over?
Should I look older just to be put on your shelf?

I tried to be like Grace Kelly (mmmm)
But all her looks were too sad (ahhh ahhh)
So I tried a little Freddie (MMMM)
I've gone identity mad!


I could be brown
I could be blue
I could be violet sky
I could be hurtful
I could be purple
I could be anything you like
Gotta be green
Gotta be mean
Gotta be everything more
Why don't you like me?
Why don't you like me?
Walk out the door!

Say what you want to satisfy yourself
Hey! But you only want what everybody else says you should want you want


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure about a theme song, but I would love if I had a Happy Days-era laugh track every time I kicked off a joke. Ayyyyyy...

Most days I have a sort of Gin and Juice (sung by The Gourds) feel going on, but since I neither drink Tanqueray nor puff the chronic, it loses it's overall usefulness. 

The closest example I could think of was Weird Al's "Why Does This Always Happen To Me". It sums up my apathy quite well. The only reason I say that is that the night of the Princess Di car wreck, they were having a kick-ass Star Trek Voyager episode coming on in an hour (I know _kick-ass Voyager episode_ is an oxymoron, but bear with me). I think I was literally screaming at the TV going "why is this NEWS!?!" Everything was pre-empted for the next, oh, 4 days; you couldn't turn on MTV without that fucking Elton John video playing over and over and over and over. I saw the aftermath of a world so bored with their pathetic lies that they were piteously mourning her loss as if she were a powerful head of state or someone who brought a child back to life with a mixture of Vegemite and Tabasco sauce. The reactions only made me facepalmed it more, because the only reason for her fame was that she just happened to catch the current eye of the Alfred E. Neumann of British aristocracy, dooming thousands of women to yearn for overdone Sound of Music weddings for decades to come.

I would say that given my mood this week, my theme song would be the remix of the Christian Bale tantrum from the Terminator set. It just flows so well with my attitude.


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 4, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> It sums up my apathy quite well. The only reason I say that is that the night of the Princess Di car wreck, they were having a kick-ass Star Trek Voyager episode coming on in an hour (I know _kick-ass Voyager episode_ is an oxymoron, but bear with me). I think I was literally screaming at the TV going "why is this NEWS!?!" Everything was pre-empted for the next, oh, 4 days; you couldn't turn on MTV without that fucking Elton John video playing over and over and over and over. I saw the aftermath of a world so bored with their pathetic lies that they were piteously mourning her loss as if she were a powerful head of state or someone who brought a child back to life with a mixture of Vegemite and Tabasco sauce.



Word. I felt like the UK was just paying us back for OJ. 'Oy, two can play at this game!' At least in the Americas, we didn't have to deal with the mass hysteria that lingered for months. I feel like any time a celebrity dies, the news should have a poll to viewers to find out if we really care. Earthquakes, changes in leadership, discovery of intelligent life on other planets, these are news. As citizens, I feel we should have the right to shut this nonsense down early on in the game. Rant over.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 4, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Lykke Li and its called Little Bit



Wow I just have to say I love this song so very very much, it was indeed a very appropriate and poinyent theme song for me for a while, though not any longer it seems


----------



## kayrae (Feb 4, 2009)

I seriously love the Christian Bale Tantrum remix. To be honest, that lighting guy deserved that shit. The anger might've been gloriously over the top, but uh... that might be why I like it. 



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I would say that given my mood this week, my theme song would be the remix of the Christian Bale tantrum from the Terminator set. It just flows so well with my attitude.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 5, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I seriously love the Christian Bale Tantrum remix. To be honest, that lighting guy deserved that shit. The anger might've been gloriously over the top, but uh... that might be why I like it.


I have to say I've already ripped it to mp3 and put it on my iPod. If there was ever music to inspire you to beat the ever-living fuck out of someone, it's that tune.

I kept waiting for Bale to yell "fuck it! we'll do it live!"


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Feb 12, 2009)

So, as main-stream as it is, I can't help it. I heard this song and instantly knew it was written for me. 

Just Dance
By Lady GaGa

I've had a little bit too much 
All of the people start to rush

A dizzy twister dance 
Can't find my drink or man
Where are my keys, I lost my phone

What's going on on the floor? 
I love this record baby
But I cant see straight anymore
Keep it cool, what's the name of this club? 
I can't remember but it's alright, alright

Just dance, gonna be okay
Just dance, spin that record babe 
Just dance, gonna be okay
Dance, dance, dance
Ju-ju-ju-just dance

Wish I could shut my playboy mouth
How'd I turn my shirt inside out? 

Control your poison babe 
Roses with thorns they say
And we're all gettin' hosed tonight

What's going on on the floor? 
I love this record baby
But I cant see straight anymore
Keep it cool, what's the name of this club? 
I can't remember but it's alright, alright

Just dance, gonna be okay
Just dance, spin that record babe 
Da-doo-doo-doo 
Just dance, gonna be okay
Duh-duh-duh-duh 
Dance, dance, dance
Ju-ju-ju-just dance

When I come through on the dance floor checkin' out that catalogue
Cant believe my eyes so many women without a flaw
And I aint gonn' give it up, steady tryna pick it up like the car 
I'mma hit it, I'mma hit it and flex until the 'til done until tomorr' yeah

Show me I can see that you got so much energy 
The way you twirling up them hips round and round 
Theres no reason, I know why you cant leave here with me 
In the meantime stand, let me watch you break it down

Just dance, gonna be okay
Just dance, spin that record babe 
Just dance, gonna be okay
Dance, dance, dance
Ju-ju-ju-just dance

Im psychotic sync hypnotic 
I got my blue burners and phonic 
Im psychotic sync hypnotic 
I got my brand electronic 
Im psychotic sync hypnotic 
I got my blue burners and phonic 
Im psychotic sync hypnotic 
I got my brand electronic 

Go, use your muscle comin' out work it hustle 
I got it, just stay close enough to get it 
Go slow, drive it, clean it
Like so clean its been molesto
I got it, and your popped coll'

Just dance, gonna be okay
Just dance, spin that record babe 
Just dance, gonna be okay
Dance, dance, dance
Ju-ju-ju-just dance


----------



## Tania (Feb 14, 2009)

My theme song is "The Perfect Girl" by the Cure. I got my ubiquitous "strangegirl" 'net moniker from it.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 29, 2009)

*"The Long Way Around" Dixie Chicks*

My friends from high school
Married their high school boyfriends
Moved into houses in the same ZIP codes
Where their parents live

But I, I could never follow
No I, I could never follow

I hit the highway in a pink RV with stars on the ceiling
Lived like a gypsy
Six strong hands on the steering wheel

I've been a long time gone now
Maybe someday, someday I'm gonna settle down
But I've always found my way somehow

By taking the long way
Taking the long way around
Taking the long way
Taking the long way around

I met the queen of whatever
Drank with the Irish and smoked with the hippies
Moved with the shakers
Wouldn't kiss all the asses that they told me to

No I, I could never follow
No I, I could never follow

It's been two long years now
Since the top of the world came crashing down
And I'm getting' it back on the road now

But I'm taking the long way
Taking the long way around
I'm taking the long way
Taking the long way around
The long
The long way around

Well, I fought with a stranger and I met myself
I opened my mouth and I heard myself
It can get pretty lonely when you show yourself
Guess I could have made it easier on myself

But I, I could never follow
No I, I could never follow

Well, I never seem to do it like anybody else
Maybe someday, someday I'm gonna settle down
If you ever want to find me I can still be found

Taking the long way
Taking the long way around
Taking the long way
Taking the long way around


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd like my theme song to be "Shaft" but, since I'm not hip enough, I'd probably end up with "Baby Elephant Walk" instead. :happy:


HUgs

Dennis


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 29, 2009)

Out of all the music I love this song popped into my head first. The LP version was a little faster but this is the best live version I could find online. I'm not sure at the moment if this is only a current theme or covering my whole dang life.

The World's a Mess It's in My Kiss by X

no one is united 
and all things are untied
perhaps we're boiling over inside
they've been telling lies
who's been telling lies?

there are no angels
there are devils in many ways
take it like a man

the world's a mess it's in my kiss

you can't take it back
pull it out of the fire
pull it out
in the bottom of the ninth
pull it out

in chords of red-disease
drag on the system
drag on my head and body
there are some facts here
that refuse to escape
i could say it stronger but it's too much trouble
i was wondering down at the bricks hectic, isn't it?
down we go cradle and all

the world's a mess it's in my kiss

go to hell, see if you like it
then come home with me
tomorrow night may be too late
both moons are full like a lovely wife
dirty night dying like a lovely wife
goodbye my darling
how high the moon well i wish i was


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 30, 2009)

Storms sung by Fleetwood Mac(written by Stevie Nicks)

Every Night That Goes BetweenI Feel a Little Less
As You Slowly Go Away From MeThis Is Only Another Test
Every Day You Do Not ComeYour Softness Fades Away
Did I Ever Really Care That Much Is There Anything Left to Say
Every Hour of Fear I SpendMy Body Tries to Cry
Living Through Each Empty NightA Deadly Call Inside
I Haven't Felt This Way I FeelSince Many a Year Ago
But in Those Years and the Lifetimes PastI Did Not Deal With the Road
And I Did Not Deal With You I KnowTho the Love Has Always Been
So I Search to Find An Answer ThereSo I Can Truly Win
So I Try to SayGoodbye My FriendI'd Like to Leave You With Something Warm
But Never Have I Been a Blue Calm SeaI Have Always Been a Storm
We Were FrailShe Said"Everynight He Will Break Your Heart"
I Should Have Known From the FirstI'd Be the Broken Hearted
But I Loved You From the StartSave Us...
And Not All the Prayers in the World -- Could Save Us


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 30, 2009)

My theme song is the Jazz Standard ICE CREAM


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 13, 2010)

*Des'ree - You Gotta Be*

Listen as your day unfolds
Challenge what the future holds
Try and keep your head up to the sky
Lovers, they may cause you tears
Go ahead release your fears
Stand up and be counted
Don't be ashamed to cry

You gotta be
You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold, you gotta be wiser
You gotta be hard, you gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm, you gotta stay together
All I know, all I know, is love will save the day

Herald what your mother said
Read the books your father read
Try to solve the puzzles in your own sweet time
Some may have more cash than you
Others take a different view
My oh my, heh, hey

You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold, you gotta be wiser
You gotta be hard, you gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm, you gotta stay together
All I know, all I know, is love will save the day

Time asks no questions, 
It goes on without you
Leaving you behind if you can't stand the pace
The world keeps on spinning
You can't stop it, if you tried to
The best part is danger staring you in the face 
Woh oh oh

Remember
Listen as your day unfolds
Challenge what the future holds
Try and keep your head up to the sky
Lovers, they may cause you tears
Go ahead release your fears
My oh my hey, hey, hey

You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold, you gotta be wiser
You gotta be hard, you gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm, you gotta stay together
All I know, all I know, is love will save the day

You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold, you gotta be wiser
You gotta be hard, you gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm, you gotta stay together
All I know, all I know, is love will save the day

Got to be bold, got to be bad, 
Got to be wise, not ever sad, 
Got to be hard, not too too hard
All I know is love will save the day

You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold, you gotta be wiser
You gotta be hard, you gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm, you gotta stay together
(Repeat until fade)

However, if the desire to kick some major ass sets in THIS is _always_ what emerges in my head.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Brm1i3XwMdw


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 13, 2010)

When you were here before
Couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel
Your skin makes me cry
You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so fucking special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here

I don't care if it hurts
I want to have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul
I want you to notice when I'm not around
You're so fucking special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell I'm doing here?
I don't belong here

She's running out again
She's running out
She runs runs runs

Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so fucking special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here
I don't belong here


----------



## kittencat (Jan 13, 2010)

ahhhh mine would be a Wanda Jackson song entitled "Hot Dog(that made him mad)" 


I got a guy, I like him fine

But he takes me for granted all of the time

To teach him a lesson, make him mad

I went out on a date with the best friend he had

That made him mad, boy, hot dog, that made him mad

And he hugged me and he kissed me and he asked me not to do it again



Oh, late, last night, when I came in

He demanded to know just where I'd been

But I really put him right in his place

Instead of an answer, I laughed in his face

That made him mad, boy, hot dog, that made him mad

And he hugged me and he kissed me and he asked me not to do it again



He said my heart is on my sleeve

And if I didn't change that he would leave

Well, you should've seen him, was his face red

When I laughed and told him just go right ahead

That made him mad, boy, hot dog, that made him mad

So he hugged me and he kissed me and he asked me not to do it again



Well, the moral is to play it cool

Let your guy know you're nobody's fool

When he gets to thinking you're all his own

Let him know that you can take him or leave him alone

That makes him mad, boy, hot dog, that makes him mad

And he'll hug you and he'll kissyou and ask you not to do it again



Yeah, he'll hug you and he'll kiss you and he'll squeeze you and please you

And ask you not to do it again


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine is Jim Brickman's 

Never Alone

May the Angels protect you
Trouble Neglect you
And heaven accept you when its time to go home
May you always have plenty
The glass never empty
Know in your belly
you're never alone

May your tears come from laughing
You find friends worth having
As every year passes
they mean more than gold
May you win and stay humble
smile more than grumble
and know when you stumble
you're never alone

(Chorus)
Never alone
Never alone
I'll be in every beat of your heart
when you face the unknown
Where ever you fly
This isn't goodbye
My love will follow you, stay with you
Baby, you're never alone


I have to be honest
As much as I wanted
I'm not gonna promise the cold winds won't blow
So when hard times have found you
and your fears surround you
wrap my love around you
You're never alone

(chorus)

My love will follow you, stay with you
Baby you're never alone.

So when hard times have found you
and your fears surround you
wrap my love around you
you're never alone.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 14, 2010)

current themesong The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright (or at least themesong for the last ten years)

I'd like my theme to be Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel - Make Me Smile (Come Up & See Me)


----------



## the_captain (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine is _Time_ by Pink Floyd:

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day,
You fritter and waste the hours in an off-hand way.
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town,
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way.
Tired of lying in the sunshine, staying home to watch the rain.
You are young and life is long, and there is time to kill today.
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you,
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun.

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but it's sinking,
Racing around to come up behind you again.
The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older.
Shorter of breath, and one day closer to death.
Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time.
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines.
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way,
The time is gone, my song is over, thought I'd something more to say...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2010)

I think this song describes me pretty apt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvLj72apGLI


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2010)

I have tried this a million times and cannot find one song that fits me. I have way too much personality for just one song. Today's song, 
You Are My Sunshine


----------



## sirGordy (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is mine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8KWibRvn8Y

Actually also used on a popular game show from the 60s, but it fits, at least, I hope it does


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlF2p1UPt8Y&feature=related

Keith Whitley- I'm No Stranger to the Rain


I'm no stranger to the rain
I'm a friend of thunder
Friend, is it any wonder lightning strikes me
I've fought with the devil
Got down on his level
But I never gave in, so he gave up on me

I'm no stranger to the rain
I can spot bad weather
And I'm good at finding shelter in a downpour
I've been sacrificed by brothers
Crucified by lovers
But through it all I withstood the pain
I'm no stranger to the rain

But when I get that foggy feeling
When I'm feeling down
If I don't keep my head up, I may drown
But it's hard to keep believing
I'll even come out even
While the rain beats your hope in the ground
And tonight it's really coming down

I'm no stranger to the rain
But there'll always be tomorrow
And I'll beg, steal, or borrow a little sunshine
And I'll put this cloud behind me
That's how the Man designed me
To ride the wind and dance in a hurricane
I'm no stranger to the rain

Oh, no, I'm no stranger to the rain

I'm no stranger to the rain
I'm a friend of thunder
Friend, is it any wonder lightning strikes me
But I'll put this cloud behind me
That's how the Man designed me
To ride the wind and dance in a hurricane
I'm no stranger to the rain

Oh, no, I'm no stranger to the rain


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2010)

Fighter - Christina Aguilera
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PstrAfoMKlc

When I, thought I knew you
Thinking, that you were true
I guess I, I couldn't trust
'Cause your bluff time is up
'Cause I've had enough
You were, there by my side
Always, down for the ride
But your, joy ride just came down in flames
'Cause your greed sold me out of shame, mmhmm

After all of the stealing and cheating
You probably think that I hold resentment for you
But, uh uh, oh no, you're wrong
'Cause if it wasn't for all that you tried to do
I wouldn't know just how capable I am to pull through
So I wanna say thank you

'Cause it makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
It makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter
Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
Makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter

Oh, ohh

Never, saw it coming
All of, your backstabbing
Just so, you could cash in
On a good thing before I realized your game
I heard, you're going around
Playing, the victim now
But don't, even begin
Feeling I'm the one to blame
'Cause you dug your own grave, uh huh

After all of the fights and the lies
Yes you wanted to harm me but that won't work anymore
Uh, no more, oh no, it's over
'Cause if it wasn't for all of your torture
I wouldn't know how to be this way now, and never back down
So I wanna say thank you

'Cause it makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
Makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter
Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
It makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 18, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> no matter what mood i am in, when this song comes on ..i cant help but sing to it (while no one is around)
> 
> Its by Lykke Li and its called Little Bit:
> and if you just feel like watching the video instead of reading the lyrics
> ...



This is totally my how-i-am-at-the-start-of-a-potential-relationship song! It applied to my ex-boyfriend (just before he was my boyfriend) and i am thinking of playing it to my current almost-squeeze-but-it-seems-a-very-fine-line-between-squeeze-and-non-starter-at-the-moment. Oy vey!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 19, 2010)

No More Kings- Paper Airplane


I'm a paper airplane
Got my wings stretched out
And I'm drifting in the soul lane
Wherever the wind blows is where I go

And nothing really shakes me
Cruise control and I see where it takes me
Every mile feels like the one before

I'm biding my time
Just floating through sky
It's time for another fly-by

This is the chance that you've been waiting for
(Go on and take it)
This is the moment that you can't ignore
(Yeah, yeah, yeah)

Sooner or later a pressure change
Could mess up my behavior
Spins me round and round
I'm just a paper airplane
There's nothing I can do but keep on going down
Press eject
No time to lay about

I've made up my mind, I'm not flying by
It time to pull out of the dive

This is the chance that you've been waiting for
(Go on and take it)
This is the moment that you can't ignore
(Yeah, yeah, yeah)

I'm crashed out and crumpled
Thought I was done for
But it isn't over yet
The dream I've been streaming to
Is fading away
But I won't let it
No I will not let it!

This is the chance that you've been waiting for
(Go on and take it)
This is the moment that you can't ignore
(Yeah, yeah, yeah)

This is the chance that you've been waiting for
(Go on and take it)
This is the moment that you can't ignore
(Yeah, yeah, yeah)
Come on and say
(Yeah, yeah, yeah)
Let me hear you say
(Yeah, yeah, yeah)
Let me hear you say
Yeah, yeah, yeah!


----------



## kayrae (Jan 22, 2010)

You inspired me to write based on you posting this song. Needed a female empowerment song and you delivered 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fighter - Christina Aguilera
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PstrAfoMKlc
> 
> When I, thought I knew you
> ...


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JugGmkvhsKQ

Bedshaped by Keane

Many's the time I ran with you down
The rainy roads of our old town 
Many the lives we lived in each day
And buried all together 
Don't laugh at me
Don't look away 

You'll follow me back
With the sun in your eyes
And on your own
Bedshaped and legs of stone
You'll knock on my door
And up we'll go
In white light
I don't think so
But what do I know?
What do I know?
I know

I know you think I'm holding you down
And I've fallen by the wayside now
And I don't understand the same things as you
But I do 

Don't laugh at me
Don't look away 

You'll follow me back
With the sun in your eyes
And on your own
Bedshaped, two legs of stone
You'll knock on my door
And up we'll go
In white light
I don't think so
But what do I know?
What do I know?
I know


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 15, 2010)

Well my theme song changes depending on what mood, I might be in. Tonight it's

It kills me by Melaine Fiona!

I have to admit that when, I first heard the song, I thought it was awful and did NOT like it @ all. However after hearing it all over the place it grew on me, and it felt like, she was singing what I was going through with my daughter's father...so tonight that's what I'll pick.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 15, 2010)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> i will survive by gloria gaynor



This is a good one!!

Maybe I'll be in that mood tomorrow..


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Ramones* - _Something to Believe In_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLjqIl2SFY0&feature=related

I wish I was someone else
I'm confused, I'm afraid, I hate the loneliness
And there's nowhere to run to
Nothing makes any sense, but I still try my hardest

Take my hand
Please help me man
'Cause I'm looking for something to believe in
And I don't know where to start
And I don't know where to begin, to begin

If I was stupid or naive
Trying to achieve what they all call contentness
If people weren't such dicks and I never made mistakes
Then I could find forgiveness

Take my hand
Please help me man
'Cause I'm looking for something to believe in
And I don't know where to start
And I don't know where to begin, oh no

I can't be someone else
I don't feel that it's hopeless
I don't feel that I'm useless

I can't throw it all away
I need some courage to find my weakness
And with your love, I know with all my heart I can win

'Cause I'm looking for something to believe in
And I just need something to believe in
I'm looking for something to believe in
And I just need something to believe in


----------



## Micara (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been thinking about this a lot lately, and I feel that my theme song would be "Braille" by Regina Spektor. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLx9dudmIq4

"Braille"

She was lying on the floor and counting stretch marks
She hadn't been a virgin and he hadn't been a god
So she names the baby Elvis
To make up for the royalty he lacked

And from then on it was turpentine and patches
From then on it was cold Campbell's from the can
And they were just two jerks playing with matches
Cause that's all they knew how to play

And it was raining cats and dogs out side of her window
And she knew they were destined to become
Sacred road kill on the way
And she was listening to the sound of heavens shaking
Thinking about puddles, puddles and mistakes

Cause it's been turpentine and patches
It's been cold, cold Campbell's from the can
And they were just two jerks playing with matches
Cause that's all they knew how to play

Elvis never could carry a tune
She thought about this irony as she stared back at the moon
She was tracing her years with her fingers on her skin
Saying why don't I begin again
With turpentine and patches
With cold, cold Campbell's from the can
After all I'm still a jerk playing with matches
It's just that he's not around to play along
I'm still an ass hole playing with candles
Blowing out wishes blowing out dreams
Just sitting here and trying to decipher
What's written in Braille upon my skin...


----------



## Proner (Mar 25, 2010)

Mathieu Chedid - Je dis "aime" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a5Loy3lLf0

J'ai les méninges nomades
J'ai le miroir maussade 
Tantôt mobile 
Tantôt tranquille
Je moissonne sans bousculade

Je dis Aime 
Et je le sème
Sur ma planète 
Je dis M
Comme un emblème
La haine je la jette 
Je dis AIME, AIME, AIME

Du Sphinx dans mon rimeur
Paris au fil du cur 
Du Nil dans mes veines 
Dans mes artères coule la Seine

Je dis Aime
Et je le sème
Sur ma planète
Je dis M
Comme un emblème
La haine je la jette
Je dis AIME, AIME, AIME

Pour le dehors le dedans
Pour l'après pour l'avant
Je dis AIME, AIME, AIME

Pour le dehors le dedans
Pour l'après pour l'avant
AIME, AIME, AIME...

AIME, AIME, AIME...

Pour le dehors le dedans
Pour l'après pour l'avant
Pour le dehors le dedans
Pour l'après pour l'avant

Je dis Aime
Et je le sème
Sur ma planète
Je dis M
Comme un emblème
La haine je la jette
Je dis AIME, AIME, AIME


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's mine! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrahytUjk6c


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 25, 2010)

Hard question..just 1? im gonna have to go with "Wicked and Weird" by Buck 65..


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 25, 2010)

my theme song(s) are songs that some of you never ever even heard but here are my 2 main songs:
(youtube them to listen)

Through the Hosiery - :smitten:Crystal Castles:smitten:
You want it all but don't care what you want
Feel complete, uh it's good
You sleep by my side, it's understood
It's not too late you wanted it good

Through the hosiery
To the armory
To the nothing
How do you feel when you can't feel nothing?

Feel so good, You said it before
To your feet, you fall to the floor
Deep inside you still want more
Deal or not, you look to the door

Through the hosiery
To the armory
To the nothing
How do you feel when you can't feel nothing?

You can't get, you're waiting for me
You put it in, You need discipline
Cover my head, but you can't beat nothing
Blood on my hands, you can wait on something

Through the hosiery
To the armory
To the nothing
How do you feel when you can't feel nothing?

Drink some more, feeling opened up
We're holding it in, now look what you've done
One more go, you can't hold it back
Drink some more, get it off your back

You can't get, you're waiting for me
You put it in, You need discipline
Cover my head, but you can't beat nothing
Blood on my hands, you can wait...


Ravenous Ravenous Rhinos - :eat2:I set my friends on fire:eat2:
What the fu*k? Are we playing?
Periodic reverberations of our gaseous medium! 
Yes, I like sequences and repetitions... 
But where the hell did you come from?
Auditory communication incorporated by... 
These danfangled contraptions.
But I hope we aren't talking
About your pointless bitching... 
If I had a rocket launcher! 
No wait! breathe still! calm down! 
This is not what this is about! 

Is it capable of being copied, to another individuals memory?
Will they tell it to others?
Is this noise suppose to be a secret?
A secret! ? I want the meaning you asshole! 
Real evolutionary, evidentiary backup, 
Real evolutionary, evidentiary backup.

Float the thesis.
Provide antitheses.
Reach syntheses.

Float the thesis.
Provide antitheses.
Reach syntheses.

Will they sing it to others?
Create! Cognize! and recognize! 

Will they sing it to others?
Create! Cognize! and recognize! 

Will they sing it to others?
Create! Cognize! and recognize! 

Will they sing it to others?
Create! Cognize! and recognize! 

If music was my mistress, 
I'd have a reason to sing.
No my darling if music was a woman, 
You'd just be a fling! 
You'd just be a fling! 
You'd just be a fling!


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 29, 2010)

Don't worry mother, it'll be alright
And don't worry sister, say your prayers and sleep tight
It'll be fine lover of mine
It'll be just fine
Lend your voices only to sounds of freedom
No longer lend your strength to that which you wish to be free from
Fill your lives with love and bravery
And you shall lead a live uncommon
I've heard your anguish
I've heard your hearts cry out
We are tired, we are weary, but we aren't worn out
Set down your chains, until only faith remains
Set down your chains 
And lend your voices only to sounds of freedom
No longer lend your strength to that
Which you wish to be free from
Fill your lives with love and bravery
And we shall lead a life uncommon
There are plenty of people who pray for peace
But if praying were enough it would have come to be
Let your words enslave no one and the heavens will hush themselves
To hear our voices ring out clear
With sounds of freedom
Sounds of freedom
Come on you unbelievers, move out of the way
There is a new army coming and we are armed with faith
To live, we must give
To live
And lend our voices only to sounds of freedom
No longer lend our strength to that which we with to be free from
Fill your lives with love and bravery
And we shall lead... 
Lend our voices only to sounds of freedom
No longer lend our strength to that which we with to be free from
Fill your lives with love and bravery
And we shall lead a life uncommon


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay, this is my Monday-morning feeling overwhelmed song, certainly not the way I felt on the weekend... Radiohead's _A Wolf at the Door_. The video with its amazing story-book visuals add a lot to what is already a terrific song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvBPCm25z4I


Drag him out your window
Dragging out the dead
Singing I miss you
Snakes and ladders flip the lid
Out pops the cracker
Smacks you in the head
Knifes you in the neck
Kicks you in the teeth
Steel toe caps
Takes all your credit cards
Get up get the guns
Get the axe 
Get the flan in the face
The flan in the face
The flan in the face
Dance you fucker dance you fucker
Don't you dare
Don't you dare
Don't you flan in the face
Take it with the love its given
Take it with a pinch of salt
Take it to the taxman
Let me back
Let me back
I promise to be good
Don't look in the mirror at the face you don't recognize
Help me, call the doctor, put me inside
Put me inside 
Put me inside
Put me inside
Put me inside

I keep the wolf from the door
But he calls me up
Calls me on the phone
Tells me all the ways that he's gonna mess me up
Steal all my children if I don't pay the ransom
And I'll never see them again if I squeal to the cops. . . .

Walking like giant cranes
And with my X-ray eyes I strip you naked 
in a tight little world
are you on the list?
Stepford wives who are we to complain?
Investments and dealers
Investments and dealers
Cold wives and mistresses
Cold wives and Sunday papers 
City boys in First Class don't know they're born little
Someone else is gonna come and clean it up
Born and raised for the job
Someone always does
I wish you'd get up get over
get up, get over and turn the tape off

I keep the wolf from the door 
But he calls me up
Calls me on the phone
Tells me all the ways that he's gonna mess me up
Steal all my children if I don't pay the ransom
And I'll never see them again if I squeal to the cops

So I just go ooh ooh ooh ooh


----------



## Lamia (Mar 29, 2010)

Palomino by Duran Duran

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVpX4IHWVp0

She lays on the wall watching the strangers drift away
Mid-day's ore thick with the sun of arabia
She surrenders her voices they gather on the wind
Talking chanting breathing into her body yesterdays

Awakened beside the scent of burnt sugar on her skin
Painting eyes thick with the color she brings in
Oh and sure and strong when the lightning tumbles down
Don't you frown everything will be in time for this evening

If there's secrets she has to be party to every one of them
If there's heaven she gets to the heart and you'll wonder

Why she says when i run out of blue
Help me rise instead now i can run to you
Why she says when i run out of blue
Give me rain instead now let me run

If there's secrets she has to be party to every one of them
If there's heaven she gets to the heart and you'll know just

Why she says when i run out of blue
Help me rise instead now i can run to you
Why she says when i run out of blue
Give me rain instead now let me run

Hey hey
Why she says when i run out of blue
Help me rise instead now i can run to you
Why she says when i run out of blue
Give me rain instead now i can run to you

Why she says when i run out of blue
Help me rise instead now i can run to you


----------



## Paragon_of_boredom (Apr 2, 2010)

Becoming the bull by Atreyu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYbq97RjEFw

Come on!!!

Grab the bull by the horns the old adage goes.
Nobody tells you where to go from there.
Seems like fate's pulling you.
Decisions have to be made.
The best path is the hardest earned.

Back and forth the struggle consumes us all.
Trying to keep a level head.
In the most unsettling of times.
Today I'll become the bull.

There is so much to stake.
I stumble I lose my place.
Pride and arrogance surrounded by sin.
Destiny takes its hold.
Fight it or let it go.
But I choose how the day will end.

G-G-G-G GO!

Back and forth the struggle consumes us all.
Trying to keep a level head.
In the most unsettling of times.
Today I become the bull. [x2]

This walk can get lonely.
I lose myself inside my head.
No one can touch you when you're outside staring in.
Remove myself from this rat race.

Back and forth the struggle consumes us all.
Trying to keep a level head.
In the most unsettling of times.
Today I become the bull. [x5]


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 2, 2010)

Transforming from TRP to Ajax: White Zombie - Ratfinks, Suicide Girls and Tanks

Transforming from Ajax to TRP: Cream - Cocaine

Ajax: Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff

TRP: Playmakers - I Am

Myself: Dropkick Murphys - I'm Shipping Up to Boston


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 2, 2010)

*My Immortal lyrics*
*Songwriters:* Hodges, David; Lee, Amy; Moody, Ben;I'm so tired of being here, suppressed by all my childish fears
And if you have to leave, I wish that you would just leave
Your presence still lingers here and it won't leave me alone

These wounds won't seem to heal, this pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

When you cried, I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream, I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me

You used to captivate me by your resonating light
Now, I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face it haunts my once pleasant dreams
Your voice it chased away all the sanity in me

These wounds won't seem to heal, this pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

When you cried, I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream, I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me

I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
But though you're still with me, I've been alone all along

When you cried, I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream, I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me, me, me..


So i say evanescence - My immortal


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 2, 2010)

Magic Mirror - Leon Russell

Standing by the highway
Suitcase by my side
There's no place I want to go
I just thought I'd catch a ride

Many people look my way
And many pass me by
In moments of reflection
I wonder why

To the thieves I'm a bandit
The mothers think I'm a son
To the preachers I'm a sinner
Lord I'm not the only one

To the sad ones I'm unhappy
To the losers I'm a fool
To the students I'm a teacher
With the teachers I'm in school

To the hobos I'm imprisoned
By everything I own
To the soldier I'm just someone else
Who's dying to go home

The General sees a number
A politician's tool
To my friends I'm just an equal
In this world pool

Magic Mirror won't you tell me please
Do I find myself in anyone I see
Magic Mirror if we only could
Try to see ourselves as others would

To policemen I'm suspicious
It's in the way I look
I'm just another character
To feed and brand and book

To the censor I'm pornography
With no redeeming grace
To the hooker I'm a customer
Without a face

And the sellers think I'm merchandise
They'll have me for a song
The left ones think I'm right
The right ones think I'm wrong

And many people look my way
And many pass me by
And in my quiet reflection I wonder why

Magic Mirror won't you tell me please
Do I see myself in anyone I meet
Magic Mirror if we only could
Try to see ourselves as others would


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2010)

Never Gonna Say I'm Sorry- by Ace of Base

I'll never gonna say I'm sorry,
I'm a clown for everyone
I'll never gonna let you down,
I'm always here like a sun
I'll never gonna say I'm sorry,
I'm a clown for everyone
I'll never gonna let you down,
I'm always here like a sun

I'm a looser, that is a fact for sure
I'm happy even if you don't want
To invite me out for a dance tonight
I'm not normal, I know, I don't care

I'll never gonna say I'm sorry,
I'm a clown for everyone
I'll never gonna let you down,
I'm always here like a sun
I'll never gonna say I'm sorry,
I'm a clown for everyone
I'll never gonna let you down,
I'm always here like a sun
I'm always here like a sun, I'm always here

Like a ghost I follow your steps so true
You don't have to bribe me or fill me up
Give me just a minute to shine with you
I will make you so happy, make you laugh

I'm never gonna say I'm sorry
For the essence of my soul
There's so many ways to change my life
'Cause I want to...oh

I'm like a clown, I'm fun for everyone
I'm like a clown, I'm fun for everyone
I'm like a clown, I'm fun for everyone
I'm like a clown, I'm fun for everyone

I'll never gonna say I'm sorry,
I'm a clown for everyone
I'll never gonna let you down,
I'm always here like a sun
I'll never gonna say I'm sorry,
I'm a clown for everyone
I'll never gonna let you down,
I'm always here like a sun
I'll never gonna say I'm sorry,
I'm a clown for everyone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoEcUfhTvvE


----------

